# Best Place for Stock Parts?



## GTO For Life (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello everyone

My father and I just bought a fixer-upper, a 2005 GTO that had been rolled. Everything is fine and running PERFECTLY, with just exterior damage.

I am looking for a place that sells some stock pieces for the car... I tried eBay, but it was hit and miss (had 1 or 2 of the parts).

Here is what I am needing... (Looking at the front of the car)

2005 Front Right Quarter Panel
2005 Rear Right Quarter Panel
2005 Front Left Quarter Panel
2005 Rear Left Quarter Panel
2005 Front Bumper
2005 Rear Bumper
2005 Ram-Air Hood

AND MAYBE a 2005 Trunk Lid (We're going to try to get the dents out and do some minor bodywork and see how it turns out).

Also, with all of this, how much should we be looking at total? (We are doing the work, and doing the painting.. so don't include that in the factor). Just parts alone.

Thanks guys


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a 2005 black/black in a salvage yard missing the motor, tranny and some of the interior for $5900.

http://www.londonautosales.net/index.php?fn=catalog.search&cat=*&sort=3a&page=7

Congrats and welcome back!


----------

